# What are Your Favorite Cheeses From:



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 15, 2021)

What are Your Favorite Cheeses From these countries?  Here are some of mine::

1. Italy - Pecorino Romano, Palmisano Regian, Asiago, Grand Padano, Mascarpone, Mozzarella, Burrata, Fontina, Gorgonzola, Provolone, 

2. France - Bleu d'Auvergne, Brie de Melun, Comté, Munster, Neufchâtel, Roquefort

3. German - Blue Brie, Butterkäse, Hüttenkäse (Cottage Cheese), Gouda, Münster

4. British - Blue Stilton, Cheddar, Dorset Drum, Gloucester cheese, Stilton

There are of course many more from other countries, Holland, Switzerland, Spain, Mexico, just to name a few,  My eldest son and his wife love Swiss Raclette for instance. What are your favorites?

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2021)

From:


Italy - Pecorino Roman
England - Stilton
Denmark - Danish triple cream blue and some of the "stinky" cheeses that they only sell in Denmark
Québec - Brie, Feta, cheddar, chèvre
Norway - Jarlsberg

That's what I can think of at the moment. There are lots of other wonderful cheeses, but they can't all be my favourites.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 15, 2021)

I adore Balderson 7 year aged Heritage Cheddar.  Unfortunately, I could only get it in Sault Ste. Marie, ONT.  So sad.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 16, 2021)

I am absolutely a cheese fanatic.I could eat cheese all day, every day. 
Here are some of my favourites:
UK: Stilton, aged Cheddar, Double Gloucester, Red Windsor, Wensleydale, Stinking Bishop.
France: Brie de Meaux (UNpasteurised!), Camembert, Bleu d´Auvergne, Port Salut, Livarot, Reblochon, Pont L´Evecque, Chaource.
Italy: Parmigiano Reggiano, Gorgonzola, Bel Paese
Holland: Aged Edam and aged Gouda.
Switzerland: Appenzeller, Gruyere, Raclette.
I´ve also had some excellent cheeses from Wisconsin and Vermont.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 16, 2021)

With my wife turning vegan, we have been introduced to vegan ' cheeses'. The softer cheeses are actually not bad, and one vegan brie I had was actually very good.   The harder cheeses are usually not as hard as I'd like.  Call of them are missing that dairy - creamy taste, and none of them have the stretchy/ stringy properties of their dairy counterparts.  Im hoping that they master that over time.  Physical properties and their consistency is the big hurdle they got to conquer.

A year ago, when covid hit and no one was going out at all, we. did an online virtual vegan cheese tasting class.  They shipped everyone all the cheeses then we all met over zoom.  The instructor gave us a history on who made the cheese, the ingredients and so forth.   It was actually a very good experience.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 16, 2021)

I found this cheese last Summer at our local 
Kroger's, but guess what?
They stopped carrying it! 
Even DH liked it, and he claims to not like any
kind of cheese but hard cheese


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 16, 2021)

Never had a chance to find that in Kroger´s, Cinci. However - I´m not too keen on garlic cheese. I love garlic, and I love cheese, but I don´t think they go too well together - unless you count Boursin. 
There´s a cheese in the UK called Ilchester - beer and garlic - and it´s just overpowering. Did you find the Garlic Cheddar was well-balanced, or was it heavy on the garlic?


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 16, 2021)

I can't afford fancy cheese from Kroger's newish Fancy Cheese Island, forget what it's called. Fact is, it just seems like such a slippery slope I don't even look there anymore. The hoity-toity cheese stores, online or brick and mortar just piss me off.

The Mediterranean Grocery (this guy is gonna have to start giving me discounts for the plugs) sells Bulgarian and French feta in brine from tubs. Customers help themselves with knives and slotted spoons. I think Bulgarian is $4.99/lb; French is $7.99.  So I won't swear that these are imported. Might be "in the style of" but I like the Bulgarian just fine and get about a pound every time I'm there.

Recently started making kefir cheese. Early on I screwed up and a batch came out dryish, crumbly, and tangy such that put me in mind of feta. Probably be exploring that more in the future.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 17, 2021)

I probably use more Italian cheeses than any others,  including American (for cheddar, mozzarella, and other shredding cheeses), though it would be close - I just don't use a lot of cheese.  Pecorino romano, Parmigiano Reggiano, and Asiago, for grating cheeses, and Gorgonzola is my favorite of the blue cheeses.  I don't eat many from France, but I prefer their Gruyère, and their feta that I got from Claudio's is my favorite feta, if I had to pick one!   I occasionally get Gouda, esp. the smoked, and Edam from Holland, and Jarlsberg, from Norway, as there are sometimes deals on those at BJ's. And a few Mexican cheeses, from the local grocer - he has some good Oaxacan cheeses there.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2021)

We like Mediterranean, Middle Eastern and Mexican cheeses. I've been making roasted feta cheese over grape tomatoes a lot lately;I often add other veggies and I've been using feta from the Mediterranean grocery store that is imported from either Greece or Bulgaria. It's definitely better than domestic feta. I also bought something called Nabulsi cheese, from Palestine. It was too salty for me, but DH liked it. It's seasoned with nigella (onion) seeds. And I love the kefir cheese they carry. I need to make another run over there soon. 

The usual sharp cheddar, mozzarella, fresh mozzarella,, provolone and Parmigiano Reggiano cheeses are favorites. I like Havarti for sandwiches. We also get queso fresco cheese for Mexican dishes.

I also really like the butterkässe from Germany that Aldi carries.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> Never had a chance to find that in Kroger´s, Cinci. However - I´m not too keen on garlic cheese. I love garlic, and I love cheese, but I don´t think they go too well together - unless you count Boursin.
> There´s a cheese in the UK called Ilchester - beer and garlic - and it´s just overpowering. *Did you find the Garlic Cheddar was well-balanced*, or was it heavy on the garlic?



This is a very nice cheese, but now I can't get this any longer 
But isn't that how it goes, every time you find a product that you
really like, it gets discontinued.


----------

